# New Taurus 800 series guns.



## Torkwrench

I've done some research on these and I've seen a members 845 and I'm in love with them. I'd like to hear from anyone with any experiance or any opinions about the new line.


----------



## easher

*I am getting one asap*

I am going to trade in my 24/7 9mm. For an 845 as soon as i can. I tried to like 9mm. But i just don't want to carry any other caliber than .45.
Imo the 845 is one of the best new designs to come along since the sig.


----------



## Sox40

this gun was my favorite, it was a sweet shooter with external hammer i preferred. i have a taurus pt840.



















thanks and enjoy


----------



## graydw1

What about holsters for the PT845 or the PT800 series? Anyone find a good carry holster yet?


----------



## Torkwrench

Hey Sox40 that's sure a fine Taurus you have there. Can you elaborate some more on your impressions of it? I'm really intrested in purchasing one and I'd like to hear more from an owner.


----------



## Sox40

torkwrench,

this pistol of mine amazes me for the performance and over all functionality of the gun.
during breaking in of the gun i use magtech fmj 200rounds and armscor fmj 100rounds with no malfunctions at all, i can say that the gun can compete with other polymer pistols like glock, etc. in regards with the trigger pull maybe 3lbs. in sa,not bad at all. 
hope it helps!

sox40


----------



## Sox40

graydw1 said:


> What about holsters for the PT845 or the PT800 series? Anyone find a good carry holster yet?


i use fobus holster for the glock model. try it:smt023


----------



## graydw1

Just bought a fobus for the glock 29/30. Fits pretty good.


----------



## longbow48

*need some info on the 845*

After reading about this pistol I am really interested in purchasing one. though no dealer around me has one and the sales clerk at our Cabela's had no clue what pistol this was. Because I have small hands and I know that it comes with 3 different grip attachments I need some info before I buy it. Can any one that has one please measure the width of the grip (side to side) as well as front to back. I really appreciate it.


----------



## graydw1

Don't have any measurements for you but, I wear medium size leather gloves. I can wear small and they are really stretched out. With the small back strap on mine it feels really good.


----------



## kcdano

I ordered the pt845 from buds, hope to have it by Monday, will post range report.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

It looks to be a lot like the Browning Pro/FNP pistols. Does it have a decocker?
I've not held one but I'll have to make it a point to check one out.

I really like the Browning Pro 40 I have and was looking to get a FNP 45. I'll have to check one of these out first though.


----------



## graydw1

It has a decocker and manual safety.


----------



## bocody

I ordered a Fobus paddle holster on Ebay.It's advertised to fit an 845. Haven't gotten it yet or shot my new 845 yet. I'm looking forward to both. I've heard nothing but good reports on this pistol.


----------



## bocody

bocody said:


> I ordered a Fobus paddle holster on Ebay.It's advertised to fit an 845. Haven't gotten it yet or shot my new 845 yet. I'm looking forward to both. I've heard nothing but good reports on this pistol.


The Fobus I ordered arrived and on the bag it says it's for a Beretta Px4 Storm. My PT 845 fits nicely in it.


----------



## easher

*The 845 is a work of art!!!*

I purchased my 845 in may 2009. The fit and finish rival SIG, FN, and HK. After putting 5000rds. of mixed ammo through my gun, there have been no failures due to the gun. I had one bad primer that went off after a second strike. The only thing I would change on my 845 would be to put night sights on it.
I have owned SIG P220, GLOCK 21, Taurus PT 24/7 PRO, and more 1911's than I can count. Of all those guns, the PT 845 is one of the most comfortable, reliable, well made gun I have owned. It is just as accurate as my SIG, has the capacity of the GLOCK, and feels more natural than both of those guns.


----------



## jhepting

*Love my PT845*

LOve my PT845 - - more than my XD, *BUT MAGS DON'T DROP OUT AND EVEN THE US SUPPLIER CAN'T GET REPLACEMENT MAGS - - [email protected]#!#!#[email protected]#!*


----------

